# Safe finish for a bird perch



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey guys I'm looking to make a bird perch for my parrot. Will be made out of ash and cherry. Does anyone have any ideas for a safe finish or oil for birds?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Any modern finish would be safe. The only real risk would be the drying time on any oil based finish or oil finish. It takes a month in warm dry weather for it to fully cure. Longer in cool damp weather. Until the finish was fully cured it would emit fumes and birds are sensitive to fumes.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Parrots really chew and swallow the wood----I suggest old fashioned shellac----

the plastic in cured poly might be hard on the digestive track--


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would not use ANY finish on a bird perch. It is unnecessary and adds nothing.

When I was in the put supply business I sold cages with their perches and dowel rods for use as perches and NONE were ever finished. The dowel rods were from pet wholesalers and were of wood that would be good for birds.

George


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Consider checking with a store in your area that specializes in selling birds, food, toys, cages, etc. to hear what they recommend, and adjust the "finish" accordingly. Be safe.


----------



## Terry McGovern (Feb 5, 2009)

I make birdhouses and feeders. It is usually not recommended to put any finish on a surface that a bird might peck on and possible ingest.


----------



## chueyjose (Jul 8, 2015)

I agree with those who mention no finish. ... what about butcher block oil?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

chueyjose said:


> I agree with those who mention no finish. ... what about butcher block oil?



Put NOTHING on the perch. Not a Thing. Leave it alone. The birds will thank you. In 18 years of selling birds and bird supplies I NEVER sold a perch with anything on it.

George


----------

